# Prayer Labyrinths



## Gavin (May 24, 2013)

Hi all,

I was just trying to understand what this is all about and was surprised to see this form of Popery at two Reformed schools namely Westminster and Calvin college.
What do you think of this?

The Prayer Labyrinth and Prayer labyrinth offers space for reflection - News and Stories - Calvin College


----------



## Marrow Man (May 24, 2013)

Where is there a reference to Westminster? And, specifically, which Westminster?


----------



## py3ak (May 24, 2013)

It is Westminster College at Cambridge University, not Westminster Theological Seminary.


----------



## SolaScriptura (May 24, 2013)

I have exposure to these. 

A very high quality labyrinth was professionally built at Walter Reed National Military Medical Center, Bethesda thanks to the tireless efforts of an RCA endorsed naval chaplainette who was a true believer in their awesome power. I remember her tireless crusade of advocacy to tell people it wasn't a pagan form of spirituality (which it is). She tried to link it to Catholic spirituality, but I kept pointing her to the fact that labyrinths are pre-Christian paganism and their incorporation by the Catholic Church simply represents another instance of syncretism.

I told her I didn't want to waste my time on any labyrinth that didn't have a minotaur at the center of it.


----------



## jwithnell (May 24, 2013)

The beauty of God's creation and what he can reveal of himself through general revelation cannot be eclipsed by a circle someone draws on the ground. A stations of the cross was built out on a beautiful point of land just north of where I lived in Juneau. I'd wander around from time to time, but would ignore the idolatrous "stations." Had there been an expected donation or a T-shirt to buy, I'd have steered clear. But the place? Loved it.


----------



## Rich Koster (May 24, 2013)

SolaScriptura said:


> I have exposure to these.
> 
> A very high quality labyrinth was professionally built at Walter Reed National Military Medical Center, Bethesda thanks to the tireless efforts of an RCA endorsed naval chaplainette who was a true believer in their awesome power. I remember her tireless crusade of advocacy to tell people it wasn't a pagan form of spirituality (which it is). She tried to link it to Catholic spirituality, but I kept pointing her to the fact that labyrinths are pre-Christian paganism and their incorporation by the Catholic Church simply represents another instance of syncretism.
> 
> I told her I didn't want to waste my time on any labyrinth that didn't have a minotaur at the center of it.



Minotaur; dude, you crack me up!


----------



## Gavin (May 25, 2013)

Well in my opinion there is a minotaur at the centre of these things.
I cant believe how far people will go against the word of God.


----------



## Poimen (May 25, 2013)

SolaScriptura said:


> I told her I didn't want to waste my time on any labyrinth that didn't have a minotaur at the center of it.



You look tough but you ain't no Theseus.


----------

